# Eclipse Europa und VE



## SnooP (21. Aug 2007)

Moin,

hat irgendjemand schonmal Europa mit dem VisualEditor zum Laufen gebracht? Finde den Editor eigentlich ganz okay, er hat zwar seine Macken aber die hatten bislang alle Editoren und da wir den hier zumindest bislang immer benutzt haben, will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nur wegen ner neuen Eclipse-Version auf nen anderen GUI-Designer umsteigen...

also - any hints? Habe irgendwo mal was von Patches gelesen und auch ausprobiert - hat aber nicht wirklich geklappt.

Wenn nicht - gibt es andere schöne GUI-Designer? Ich hatte irgendwann mal Jigloo ausprobiert - aber auch der war etwas nervig irgendwie , zumindest beim Generieren des Codes.


----------



## Holzfäller (30. Aug 2007)

Hier gibt's einen Thread dazu:

http://groups.google.at/group/de.comp.lang.java/...


----------



## SnooP (31. Aug 2007)

Jo danke - hatte ich inzwischen auch entdeckt - das ist doch alles sehr arm irgendwie. GUI-Designer sind auf der Rangliste bei Opensource-Gruppen wohl nicht sehr weit oben - schade, aus dem VE hätte man sicherlich mehr machen können.

Überhaupt insgesamt ist das im Designer-Bereich doch sehr merkwürdig, z.B. wäre es doch auch sehr hübsch JSF-Designer zu haben, wie das in etwa mit dem Dreamweaver-Addon (JSF-Toolkit?) möglich ist... warum gibt's sowas nicht mal?  ... ich finde die Möglichkeiten von WST sind doch sehr beschränkt.

Bin jetzt allerdings auch auf Jgoodies-FormLayout umgestiegen, von daher war der VE jetzt auch wieder unwichtiger geworden, die Constraints von FormLayout sind doch deutlich einfacher auch manuell zu handlen, als bei GridBag.
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Hmm, hab mit Jgoodies FormLayout mal angesehen. Aber so richtig gefallen tut's mir noch nicht. Den VE fand ich irgendwie besser.

Wenn man in der Mailingliste des VE mal schaut, kann man zwischen den Zeilen lesen dass noch nicht alle Hoffnung verloren ist. Es wird scheinbar gebastelt, nur seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr langsam. Ich werd wohl vorerst zum designen von GUIs bei Eclipse 3.2 mit dem VE bleiben und vorerst mal weiter ausschau nach einem tollen GUI Builder halten.

- Alex


----------

